# Microphone Feedback



## cvwoert (Oct 21, 2005)

I have a Plantronics .Audio 70 analog headset, and I'm getting a low buzzing feedback with my microphone that drowns me out in online chat. It was working fine up until a few days ago, I'm not sure what's wrong with it. It may have something to do with the headset itself, because when I touch the mic the feedback crackles and gets louder. Any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2005)

Hello,

Go to your sound set up or volume controls and check the mute box on the left buttom side of mic volume.

Regards.


----------



## cvwoert (Oct 21, 2005)

That gets rid of the feedback when I use my speakers, but it's still there with my headset. Also, even when I do get rid of it I'm getting some static and my voice is VERY quiet, even though none of my microphone settings are turned down.


----------



## cvwoert (Oct 21, 2005)

any suggestions?


----------



## Barry_R (Aug 6, 2005)

It may be a bad connection or partially broken wire. Audio devices will crackle if they do not have a solid connection to both source and ground.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Is it plugged in all the way? Also, is the wire near any electromagnetic devices? I got tons of buzzing when the cable that goes from the CD-Rom drive to the sound card hung near a case fan.


----------



## cvwoert (Oct 21, 2005)

My sound card is mounted about an inch away from the fan... Could that be the problem?


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

It's possible, but you'd likely hear the buzzing all of the time- not just using the microphone. If you turn your volume up a lot with no sounds playing (with the microphone muted), is there a noticeable hum? Not just a little fuzz, because there will always be a bit of that no matter what you do...

If there's a noticeable hum, try this- stop or slow down the fan with your hand (be careful of the blades, they shouldn't hurt your fingers, but press down on the middle anyway). Does the buzz go away? If so, then you've found the most likely cause of your problem. If not, then you can rule the fan out as the source- it'll probably be the headset itself, as you'd mentioned in your first post.

Just a side note, if this fan is your CPU fan, make sure it starts up again afterwards or you might be looking at a worse problem than you started off with. If it's stopped, and doesn't start again on its own, give it a little spin- either direction should work, and it'll kick into motion. In fact, when I stop mine, it'll kickstart itself.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

If you have the input (MIC Line in) volume to high it will pickup outside noise. :sayyes: I think it might be :dead: .


----------



## cvwoert (Oct 21, 2005)

No, the buzzing is definitely coming from the microphone, because it goes away when I mute microphone output. It's probably a loose wire or something inside the mic, because it was working fine a couple weeks ago.

I don't think it's background noise, it sounds more like electronic feedback.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

That's a shame... I guess if you are good with a soldering iron you could rewire the set, but it might not be worth your time if this headset wasn't too expensive.


----------



## cvwoert (Oct 21, 2005)

It was $20, not too expensive but costly enough to piss me off when it breaks 2 weeks later


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

I'd bet it's still under warranty- depending on where you bought it, you might be able to just return it.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Fox said:


> I'd bet it's still under warranty- depending on where you bought it, you might be able to just return it.


If it is only two weeks old I would deffinatly take it back to where I got it. :sayyes:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Bad ground it sounds like. If I were more handy with the soldering iron then I'd tackle it myself. Otherwise swap it out.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

If it is still under warranty and you start trying to repair it your self would definitely VOID that warranty. :sayyes:


----------



## cvwoert (Oct 21, 2005)

I got it from circuit city, and they require the original receipt for a return... which I didn't keep.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

It's likely you'll still be able to do an exchange, or even get store credit for it. I would ask them and see- most retailers will do exchanges without a receipt.


----------

